# How Long Do Avicularia avicularia Live?



## Aragorn (Aug 1, 2007)

I've just aquire two _Avicularia avicularia_...one a full grown female, I believe, and the other a small juvie.  Anyway I was wondering how long does this species live?  I know it varies depending on how old it is when you first aquire it, but what about an individual that just recently had it's ultimate molt?  How long can I expect it to live?  I've read that this species grow at a medium rate, so my guess is:  it can live for quite sometime, is that correct?  Thanks!


----------



## KaineSoulblade (Aug 1, 2007)

Males you are looking at three to four years, and eight to nine for females.  This unfortunately is the case often with arboreals, much shorter life spans than our long-lived pet rocks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aragorn (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah, I read on some caresheet that female can live 6-8 years after maturing.  But after reading on hear and Minax tarantula, it didn't say how long it can live.  It just have a question mark, so my guess it hasn't been kept long enough to  know the exact longevity of this species.  I dont know.  That's why posted, so someone with more experience can enlighten me on this matter.


----------



## harrypei (Aug 1, 2007)

i thought males lived a bit shorter than that?


----------



## KaineSoulblade (Aug 1, 2007)

I did not specify, but the years are complete life span. As in from birth.
Unless you raised the tarantula yourself or acquired it from someone else who did and kept track there is no way knowing how old an already mature tarantula is.  If it is a Male that is mature you know you have very little time for it, a year or two. And for the female, no telling.  But possibly up to six or more years.


----------



## Mina (Aug 1, 2007)

In general lifespan?  I have heard everything from 8 to 12 years for a female, and everything from 4 to 6 for a male to mature. 
As far as males past ultimate moult go, I have a male avic avic that is a year past ultimate moult and still doing well.  He is eating and moving about, although, I don't think he can climb or web anymore.  I believe 138 has a mature male avic avic that is even older than mine.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Aug 1, 2007)

Aragorn said:


> Yeah, I read on some caresheet that female can live 6-8 years after maturing.


I'm not sure where you're getting this--female tarantulas don't HAVE a "maturing molt" like males do. They're either big enough to breed or they aren't, while maturing molts cause drastic changes in male anatomy and mark the beginning of the end of their lives.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Aug 1, 2007)

harrypei said:


> i thought males lived a bit shorter than that?


Depending on their care and maybe genetics, male Avicularia may experience their ultimate molt in less than a year. Others may not do so for 2 or 3 years, maybe even longer.

Power feeding and higher temperatures will speed up their growth, maturation and death. Less food and lower temperatures will prolong the inevitable.


----------



## Aragorn (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone and Stan!


----------



## Snipes (Aug 5, 2007)

Mushroom Spore said:


> I'm not sure where you're getting this--female tarantulas don't HAVE a "maturing molt" like males do. They're either big enough to breed or they aren't, while maturing molts cause drastic changes in male anatomy and mark the beginning of the end of their lives.


Of course there is a maturing, or ultimate, molt. One molt they aren't old enough to breed, and then she is. Like humans though, they mature younger than they probably should breed. Also, its very hard to tell when the maturing molt is. For most purposes, there "isnt a maturing molt" for females but literally there is a point when they are not old enough, they molt, and they have formed adequate spermathecae.


----------

